# 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - The best from 5 Vegas



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the best smoke I have had from 5 Vegas. Dark maduro wrapper with great flavor. nicely packaged with a cedar sleeve. This is a great slow bu...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - The best from 5 Vegas


----------

